# Otter



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

Im in an area with many otter but i cant seem to catch them...any suggestions?


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

My uncle lives in your area and he's trapped for 30 years and says to catch an otter, pretend to trap beaver. He catches his limit every year. I suppose he would say on accident...... Of course he has his methods of catching them and I don't know what they are. Sorry for the longwinded, "I don't know" answer.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

What town or area are you in?


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

otters love mucsle either being abundant or not i would try busting a couple shells and placing them for bait........im not a trapper just a yote hunter but i watch alot of animal shows just thought id give an idea.


----------



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

living in ely right now


----------

